# Big rave for Liquid Keratin Filling Leave-in Conditioner



## makennasdoll (Apr 4, 2009)

I was watching them on HSN the other day and was really amazed by the results. I decided to try the leave in because from what I had read in reviews this was the stand out product in the line. And they are right!

I bought mine at beauty.com because I had a code to use. The scent of this stuff is really nice and light. I cant' really describe it though. It helps to detangle my hair and my comb just glides through my hair. It helps to smooth my hair and also helps with frizz and flyaways. I am noticing that my hair is easier to style and so smooth. Amazing product!

Some info:







Keratin Filling Leave-In Conditioner bonds keratin proteins and vitamins to hair follicles to fully condition hair inside and out providing long lasting moisture, strength, shine and manageability. Lightweight formula protects from sun damage while keeping even frizzy hair smooth and soft.


Prolongs and improves the results of Liquid Keratin 30 day straight smooth strong &amp; long treatment
Paraben free
ingredients:Water, Propylene Glycol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Keratin, Panthenol, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Cyclomethicone, Behentrimonium Chloride, Tocopheryl Acetate, Fragrance, Polysilicone 15, Disodium EDTA, Methyl Alcohol, Caprylyl Glycol, Methylisothiazolinone

Source: beauty.com


----------



## Anjel. (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I've been wondering about this product, and how damaged my hair is and wondered if this would be good for it. I think I might have to try it. Btw, what is the code you used?


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anjel.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the review. I've been wondering about this product, and how damaged my hair is and wondered if this would be good for it. I think I might have to try it. Btw, what is the code you used? Let me know if you try the Leave In! I want to try the conditioner next. Sorry the code expired last month


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2009)

So do you need to follow up with a moisturizing condish after this?


----------



## Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

wow! thanks for posting.

how much was it?


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So do you need to follow up with a moisturizing condish after this? You use it like a regular leave in. So shampoo and conditioner of your choice before and then use this as a leave in.

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow! thanks for posting.
how much was it?

$27 but beauty.com always get some sort of discounts going.


----------

